# RWD prob



## agguy (Mar 20, 2010)

What could make both the rear wheels stop getting power if both axles and belt drive are fine on a Sportsman 500?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Stripped pinion an ring gear

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

